# A...Z Tv Shows we watch...



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

American Dad

*B*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Big Bang Theory  (now in reruns only)

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Big Bang Theory  (now in reruns only)
> 
> C



@Bonnie wish that show was still making new ones, especially the way they ended their era...


Cagney & Lacey

*D*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Dancing with the Stars

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Elementary 

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Fifteen to One *

*G*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*General Hospital 

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

I Love Lucy

*J*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Jackanory* ( when I was a kid) 

K


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

Kippy 
L


----------



## Matrix (Jul 2, 2019)

Lost
M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

Modern Family 

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Natures Epic Journeys*

*O*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*One Big Happy Family

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Planet Earth ( excellent docu series, catch it if you can)*

*Q*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Quantum Leap

R*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2019)

*Roswell

S*


----------



## Millyd (Jul 2, 2019)

Sixty  minutes 
T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*This is your life *

*U*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Unhappily Ever After

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2019)

*The View 

W*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

What are the chances of that? We both posted the same show at the same time

The West Wing


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2019)

hehee ! wont be the first time,

X
*Young and the Restless.  

Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

According To Jim

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2019)

Barney Miller 

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Come Dine with me -*

*D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)

Daniel Boone

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2019)

Eastenders

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2019)

Father Knows Best

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Game of Thrones

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*Highway Patrol

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Inspector George Gently *

*J*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Judge Judy*
K


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2019)

King of Queens 

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*Larry King

M*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2019)

Mary Tyler Moore

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

N.C.I.S. (the one with Gibbs)

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

One day at a time...

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

People Are Funny  (oldie)

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*QI  ( it's a quiz show) *

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2019)

Rhoda 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Survivor

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2019)

Taxi

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Vanity Fair *

*W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2019)

Webster

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

X-Files

Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2019)

Z Cars

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Alas Smith & Jones (comedy show)*

*B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Bold & Beautiful

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2019)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*Dancing on Ice *

*E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2019)

Edge of night


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Family Feud

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2019)

Growing Pains

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2019)

Happy Days

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*It's a Knockout*

*J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2019)

Jeopardy
K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Keeping Up With The Kardashians  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Law & Order

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

M*A*S*H

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

Night Court

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

One Tree Hill

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

Person of Interest


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Q

Rupal's Drag Racing

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

SNL  

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

TSN Sports

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Upstairs Downstairs *

*V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2019)

Vet On The Hill

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

Webster

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

X   

Young and the Restless

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Zorro

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2019)

Bless This House

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Curb Your Enthusiasm

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2019)

Dick Van Dyke Show

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Eight is Enough

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Fear Factor

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

General Hospital

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Home Improvement

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Indy 500

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*Keeping Up With The Kardashians

L*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

Laugh In 

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2019)

Married with Children

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

Night Line

O


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2019)

Oprah 
P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

*Phineas and Ferb

Q*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2019)

Quantum leap 
R


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

*Ryan's Mystery Playdate*

*S*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2019)

Sesame Street. 
T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

*This Is Us*

U/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

(The)  View

W


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*Wish you were here *

*X*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*X 

Yukon Gold

Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Zorro

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

Afro 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Bold and Beautiful

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

Dragnet

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Ellen

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

Friends

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

Gilligan's Island

H


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

Hallmark

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

I Spy

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*Jeopardy

K*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

Keeping up with the Kardashians 

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Love Boat

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Modern Family

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

News

O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

*One Day at a Time

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Perry Mason

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Q I

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Rangers

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Stranger Things

T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*The View

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*Ugly Betty

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)

Vikings

W


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*Wagon Train

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

According To Jim

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

*Black-ish

c*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2019)

*Criminal Minds

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Days of Our Lives

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Everyone Loves Raymond

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*Fear Factor

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2019)

*Gong Show

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Heartland

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

I Dream of Jeannie

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jackanory

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Kevin Can Wait

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Laverne and Shirley

M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Magnum P I

N*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2019)

*Night Line 

O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Outsiders

P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*Property Brothers

Q/R*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 27, 2019)

Quantum 
R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2019)

*Reality Shows

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2019)

Saturday Night Live

T


----------



## Repondering (Aug 27, 2019)

Taxi

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2019)

Undercover Boss

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2019)

OOps !


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*Vanished

W*


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2019)

Wonder Years

XYZ


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Abbott and Costello

B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*Brady Bunch

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Castle

D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*Dallas*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2019)

*Everybody Loves Raymond

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2019)

Flintstones

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*Green Acres

H*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2019)

*Hart to Hart 

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ironside

J


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

Kardashians

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 2, 2019)

*L A  Doctors

M*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 2, 2019)

Mod Squad


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2019)

*NCIS

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

One Tree Hill

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 6, 2019)

Perry Mason

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Quincy

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Real McCoys

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2019)

Saturday Night Live

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*True Detective

U/R*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2019)

*Unreal 

V*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 7, 2019)

West Wing
X


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

X-Men

Y/Z/A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Zorro
A


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2019)

All in the family


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Bones
C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*Criminal Minds

D*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Different Strokes
E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*ER

F*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Frontline

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

Grey's Anatomy 

H


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hogan's Heroes
I


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*I've Got A Secret

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

JAG

K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*Kevin Can Wait

L*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lost
M


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Murder She Wrote

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

NYPD Blue

O


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*One Life To Live

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Perry Mason

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

*Quantico

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 1, 2019)

Roseanne

S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Soap
T


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Taxi

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Undercover Boss

V


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*Vanished

W*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome Back,Kotter
X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Young & Restless

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 9, 2019)

Z Cars

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Alias
B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)

Bachelor

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 11, 2019)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Dr Quinn,Medicine Woman
E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Everyone Loves Raymond

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

*Family Ties 

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*Green Acres

H*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 15, 2019)

House
I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

*In A Man's World 

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Kevin can Wait...

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Lost
M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*Magnum P.I.

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2019)

*N.C.I.S*

*O*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2019)

One Day At A Time
P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*Penny Gilley Show

Q/R*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Quincy,M.E.
R


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Rockford Files

S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 26, 2019)

SNL-Saturday Night Live
T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

Twilight Zone

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2019)

*UFO Hunters

V*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Veggie Tales

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

Wheel of Fortune

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

X-Files

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

You Bet Your Life

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2019)

Z Cars

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

American Housewife

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

Bachelor

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2019)

*Criminal Minds

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Beat the Clock (70's I believe)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2019)

*I goofed up above.. It should be D*!
"Dancing with the Stars"

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Eight is Enough

F


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2019)

F Troop
G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2019)

*"Game of Thrones"*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hill St Blues
I


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

In the Heat of The Night

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Knot's Landing

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Look North

M


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Matlock
N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*Naked and Afraid

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

One Day at a Time

P


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Peyton Place
Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Question Time

R


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2019)

Remington Steele- fav detective series '82-'87 starring Stephanie Zimbalist and unknown Pierce Brosnan
S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Survivor

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*Touched By An Angel

U/R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Undercover Bosses

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

Roseanne

S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 6, 2019)

Sea Hunt
T


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2019)

Taxi

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

Up Pompeii

V


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2019)

*Vanished

W*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 10, 2019)

Welcome Back,Kotter
X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

X-Files

Y


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, Dear
Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2019)

Arrow

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*Brady Bunch

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 14, 2019)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Diagnosis Murder
E


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Evening News

F


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Family
G


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Game Shows

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2019)

Howards Way

I


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)

It's Always Sunny In  Philadelphia 

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2019)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Knight Rider
L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*Let's Make A Deal!

M*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2019)

Moonlighting

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)

News

O


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Once Upon a Time
P


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2019)

Peaky Blinders

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2019)

*Quincy

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)

*RuPaul's Drag Race

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*Seinfeld

T*


----------



## oldal (Dec 21, 2019)

The Big Bang Theory 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2019)

University Challenge

V


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea
W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2019)

*West Wing

X*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*X Files

Y/Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2019)

*Young Sheldon

Z*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Zapped 


A


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*All In The Family

B*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bones
C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2020)

Colombo

D


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Dennis The Menace
E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)

*Everybody Loves Raymond

F*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Frazier
G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Gunsmoke

H*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Happy Days
I


----------



## connect1 (Jan 8, 2020)

In the Heat of the Night


J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)

Jimmy Kimmel 

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 8, 2020)

Kojak

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2020)

*Love Boat

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*Mission: Impossible

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Night Court

O*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Once Upon a Time
P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)

*Parks and Recreation

Q*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Quincy,MD
R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*Roseanne

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2020)

*Stephen Colbert

T*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Taxi
U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Unsolved Mysteries*

*V*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*W^^^
Wagon Train

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 14, 2020)

X Files
Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

Young Sheldon

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2020)

All in the Family

B


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Barney Miller
C


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*Criminal Minds

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 15, 2020)

David Letterman  

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*Ellen DeGeneres Show

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2020)

Fresh Fields

G


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Get Smart
H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Hennesey

I*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 17, 2020)

It Takes A Thief
J


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

*Keeping Up With The Kardashians

L*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Lotsa Luck


M


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Married with Children
N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2020)

(The)  Neighborhood

O


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Operation Petticoat
P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2020)

Panarama 

Q


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Quincy,MD
R


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2020)

Rhoda

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Seinfield

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

The  Bachelor

U


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2020)

Undercover Boss

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Voice

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2020)

White House Farm

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 28, 2020)

Young Sheldon

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 29, 2020)

Antiques Road Show

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2020)

*Big Bang Theory

C*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Cannon


D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 30, 2020)

Day Break

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2020)

Everybody Loves Raymond

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2020)

Frazier

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*Game of Thrones

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)

Home Improvement

I


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Ironside
J


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2020)

*Jack Hanna's Wild Animals

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Kevin Can Wait

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 1, 2020)

L.A. Law
M


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 2, 2020)

Match of the Day

N


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nanny and the Professor
O


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

Operation Repo

P


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 2, 2020)

Petticoat Junction

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Queen of the South

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares - USA

S


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Survivor

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Taxi

U


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Ugly Betty
V


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 8, 2020)

Vegas

W


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*Waltons

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

X-Files

Y/Z


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes,Dear
Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Z Cars

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 14, 2020)

AfterMash
B


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 14, 2020)

Beat the Clock

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2020)

*Cosby Show

D*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*Dancing With The Stars

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Eight is Enough

F


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Frasier
G


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)

Game Of Thrones 

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2020)

Heartbeat

I


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 27, 2020)

In The Heat of The Night
J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jackanory

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

Kevin Can Wait

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Late Night

M


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

My Three Sons
N


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

NHL Network

O


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Operation Petticoat
P


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2020)

Perry Mason

Q


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Quantum Leap
R


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2020)

Rawhide

S


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2020)

*Seinfeld

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2020)

*Taxi

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*Ugly Betty

V*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Voyage to The Bottom of The Sea
W


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*Waltons

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)

*X-Files

Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)

Young & Restless

Z/A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Zorro
A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2020)

*All My Children

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 26, 2020)

*Bold and the Beautiful

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Cheers

D


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Designing Women
E


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Ellen Degeneres Show

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

For the Love of Ada

G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

Ghost Hunters

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Heartland

I


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 10, 2020)

I Spy
J


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Jackanory

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Knight Rider

L


----------



## Lashann (May 17, 2020)

*Leave it to Bryan

M*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

M-I-C-K-E-Y   M-O-U-S-E

N


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 20, 2020)

NCIS:New Orleans
O


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

Odd Couple

P


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Person of Interest

Q*


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*Queen for a Day!

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)

*Roseanne

S*


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2020)

*Sanford and Son!

T*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2020)

*The Tonight Show*

*U*


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2020)

Upstairs Downstairs

V


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Vikings

W


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2020)

WKRP in Cincinnati

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*X Files

Y/Z*


----------



## Lashann (May 24, 2020)

*Young Sheldon

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

*Zoey 101

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)

All in the Family

B


----------



## Mary1949 (May 29, 2020)

Billy Bunter of Greyfriars School

C


----------



## Lashann (May 30, 2020)

*CSI

D*


----------



## Citygirl (May 30, 2020)

*Different Strokes

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2020)

*Everybody Loves Raymond *

*F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)

Family Feud

g


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2020)

Going for Gold

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2020)

*Homeland

I*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2020)

*I Love Lucy

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 2, 2020)

Jackanory

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

King of Queens

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Lassie

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2020)

Maigret

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Northern Exposure

O*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Outlander

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

perry mason

q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2020)

Q.I.

R


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

*Reba

S*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 14, 2020)

Sabrina the Teenage Witch

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 20, 2020)

The One Show

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

Undercover Boss

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Vera

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2020)

*Wolfgang Puck

X*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 22, 2020)

x-files

w


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2020)

*Young Blades

Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

Zoo

A


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Amazing Race

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Bachelor

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 24, 2020)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Downton Abbey

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2020)

*Emeril Live

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

family feud

g


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 27, 2020)

Good Omens

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)

heartland

i


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2020)

*I Love Lucy

J*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2020)

*Jersey Shore

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

kevin can wait

l


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2020)

*Law & Order

M*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 2, 2020)

*Matlock

N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 3, 2020)

Neighbours

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2020)

*One Life To Live

P*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*Parks and Recreation

Q*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2020)

*Quincy M.E.

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2020)

Rebus

S


----------



## Lashann (Aug 4, 2020)

*Seinfeld

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

thrones

u


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2020)

*Ugly Betty

V*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 6, 2020)

*(The) Virginian

W *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Waltons

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2020)

*X Files

Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2020)

*Young Sheldon

Z/A*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 9, 2020)

*Andy Griffiths show

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)

Baywatch 

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 9, 2020)

Crimewatch

D


----------



## Lashann (Aug 9, 2020)

*Designated Survivor

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

ellen

f


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2020)

For the Love of Ada

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

good times

h


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2020)

Heartbeat

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

I love Lucy

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

jeopardy

k


----------



## Lashann (Aug 20, 2020)

*Kids Say the Darndest Things

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

law and order

m


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2020)

Meerkat Manor

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2020)

*NYPD Blue

O*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2020)

*Oprah ,,(*years ago)

*P*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2020)

*Penn and Teller

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2020)

*Queer as Folk

R*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

*Red Skelton

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Seaquest DSV
T


----------



## Lashann (Aug 27, 2020)

*The Crown

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

ugly betty

v


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2020)

Van Der Valk

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Waltons

X


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

X-Files

Y


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes, minister


Z


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Z-Cars


A


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2020)

Afterlife

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Barney Miller

C


----------



## Ceege (Nov 6, 2020)

Carol Burnett Show

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

Designated Survivor 

E


----------



## RubyK (Nov 7, 2020)

Eyewitness News

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2020)

Friends

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

Gilligan's Island

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 8, 2020)

Home and Away

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2020)

*I Love Lucy

J*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2020)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

Keeping Up Appearances.

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

Law and order

M


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Madlock
N


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## RubyK (Nov 19, 2020)

One Day at a Time

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2020)

_Psych_​*
Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Quincy

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2020)

Ring Of Honor

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Sheldon

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

The Crown

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

Unforgetable

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Veronica Mars

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)

Wheel of Fortune

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

X-Files

Y


----------



## Ceege (Nov 26, 2020)

Yellowstone

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2020)

*Zoo Animals

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

All in the Family

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Cold case

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Daniel Boone

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Emergency

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Family Feud

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*Green Acres

H*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Hawaii Five-0

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2020)

*I Spy

J*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

JAG

K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2020)

*King Of The Hill!

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)

Law and Order

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Mash

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 30, 2020)

Neighbours

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

One Day at a Time

P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

*Peyton Place

Q/R*


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*Ren and Stimpy

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2020)

*Sanford and Son

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Truth or Consequences

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

United States of Tara

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Vikings

W


----------



## Ceege (Dec 2, 2020)

Wagon Train

X/Y


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes,Dear
Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2020)

Zorro

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

American horror story

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Beat the Clock

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

CSI

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Daniel Boone

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

Emergency

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

FBI

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

Game for a Laugh

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Hotel Hell

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2020)

*Ice Truckers

J*


----------



## Autumn (Dec 7, 2020)

*Jeopardy


K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)

Kevin Can Wait...

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 8, 2020)

LA Law
M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2020)

Maigret

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Neighbours

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)

*One Life to Live

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Peppa Pig

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Quantum leap

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 15, 2020)

Ruth Rendall Mysteries

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)

Saturday Night live

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2020)

*Third Rock From The Sun

U*


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## RubyK (Dec 16, 2020)

Veronica Mars

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Waltons

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

X-Files

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Young & Restless

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Zero Hour

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Adam 12

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Babylon 5

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2020)

Criminal Minds

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Deadly Women

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2020)

Everybody Loves Raymond

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Fawlty Towers

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Good Times

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Happy Days

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

in the heat of the night

j


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Jeresy Shore.

K


----------



## RubyK (Dec 28, 2020)

Kate and Allie

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2020)

Late Late Show

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

M.A.S.H.

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

nypd blue

o


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2020)

Open All Hours

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

perfect strangers

q


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)

*Rawhide

S*


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

_*Sanctuary

T*_


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2021)

The Dick Van Dyke Show

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Veep

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Wanted

X


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

X-Files

Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Young Sheldon

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)

zoo

a


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2021)

A Touch of Frost

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Bewitched

C*


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

CSI

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)

*Dawson's Creek

E*


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Emergency

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Faking it

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2021)

Good Times

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)

Heartland

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Inbetweeners

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Jersey Shore

K*


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Killer Instinct

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Lucy

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Madam Secretary

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Ninja Warriors

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Online Nation.

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Perry Mason

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Quantum Leap 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2021)

*Rawhide

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2021)

Staged

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank God you're here.

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2021)

*Ugly Betty

V*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Variety shows

W*


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Water Rats

X


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2021)

X-Files

Y/Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2021)

Young Sheldon


Z/A


----------



## connect1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Alfred Hitchcock Presents


B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2021)

Breaking Bad

C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

*C.S.I.Miami

D*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Dateline

E*


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Empire

F


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 3, 2021)

Fresh Off The Boat
G


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Game of Thrones

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2021)

Home and Away

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Inspector Morse

J


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Kingdom

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lost
M


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Madam Secretary

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2021)

*NYPD Blue

O*


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Obsessed

P


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

Peoples' Court

Q/R


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

Quantico

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2021)

Richard Osman's House of Games

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Saturday Night Live

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

The X-Files

u


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Underdog

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*V

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 5, 2021)

Watchdog

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

X-Files

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes Dear

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Zero Hour

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 5, 2021)

Around the World by Train With Tony Robinson

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2021)

*Baywatch

C*


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

C.S.I.

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Ding Dong School

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

E.R

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Fury

G*


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Game of Thrones.

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*Happy Days

I*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

Inspector Morse

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2021)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Kojak

L*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Last man standing

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Mannix

N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2021)

Ozark

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Prison break

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Quincy, M.E.

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 11, 2021)

Reba


S


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

SNL

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2021)

*Toddlers & Tiaras

U*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 21, 2021)

Valerie

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Wonder Woman

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Xena warrior princess.

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Young Sheldon

Z*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Zero hour

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Alone

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2021)

Bargain-Loving Brits in the Sun

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Captain Kangaroo

D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Diagnosis: Murder

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2021)

Eastenders

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Falcon Crest

G*


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Game of Thrones

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2021)

Happy Days

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

In Treatment

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Jeopardy

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Kath & Kim

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Laverne and Shirley

M*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 5, 2021)

Monk

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2021)

Open All Hours

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Prison Break

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2021)

Q.I.

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2021)

*St. Elsewhere

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

The Amazing Race

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*United States of Tara

V*


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Vanderpump Rules

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

X Files

Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes, dear

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 12, 2021)

All in the Family

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2021)

Bergerac

C


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Courage, the Cowardly Dog

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Doug

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Emergency

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Friends

G*


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Gavin and Stacey

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Home and away

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*I Love Lucy

J*


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Knight Rider

L*


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Last man standing

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Maigret

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## RubyK (Jul 17, 2021)

Odd Couple

P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Poirot

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Real Housewives of D.C.

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Seinfeld

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Tomorrow's World

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Ugly Betty

V*


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Vanderpump Rules.

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Wonder Years

X*


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Xena warrior princess

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Young and Restless

Z*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2021)

Z Cars

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Absolutely Fabulous

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2021)

*Bonanza

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Dancing With The Stars

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Edge of Night

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2021)

Family Guy

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Green Acres

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Home and away

I


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

I Love Lucy

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Jersey Shore

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Kyle XY

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Laguna Beach

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2021)

My Family

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

N.C.I.S. NewOrleans


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Our Miss Brooks

P*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Prisonbreak

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Queer As Folk

R*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

RuPaul's Drag Race

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Steptoe and Son

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

The Mentalist

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

University Challenge

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Vikings

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Walking with Dinosaurs

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*X-Files

Y*


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Yes Minister

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2021)

Z Cars

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Arrow

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Blue's Clues

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2021)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Diary of a Future President


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 12, 2021)

Eastenders

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Family feud

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Gunsmoke

H*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Humans

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Inbetweeners

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2021)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Kath & Kim

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2021)

Last of the Summer Wine

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

*Midsomer Murders

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

One Life to Live

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 16, 2021)

Postman Pat

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 18, 2021)

Robin's Nest

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2021)

St. Elsewhere

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

The Mentalist

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2021)

University Challenge

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Veggie Tales

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Water rats

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2021)

Young at Heart

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Z-Nation

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2021)

Afterlife

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Bonanza

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

C.S.I.

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2021)

Downton Abbey

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

E.R.

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2021)

Flintstones

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Game Of Thrones

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2021)

Hill Street Blues

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2021)

i love lucy

j


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jackanory

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

_Knots Landing

L_


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Last man standing

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2021)

Made in Chelsea

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Neighbours

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2021)

One Ocean View

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 16, 2021)

Peyton Place

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ready Steady Go

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

Starsky and Hutch

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Temptation Island

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 6, 2021)

University Challenge

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Vicar of Dibley

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Walker, Texas Ranger

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

X files

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Yellowstone

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Z Nation

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2021)

Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Big  Bang  Theory  (reruns)

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Cosby Show

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Days of our lives

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

Earth : Final conflict

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Fargo

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

_Gunsmoke

H_


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Hand of God

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

I Spy

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2021)

Jackanory

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

L


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Laugh In

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2021)

My Family

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Neighbours

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

Open All Hours

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Peoples Court

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 6, 2021)

Rumpole of the Bailey

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

SNL

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2021)

Take the High Road

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Unsolved Mysteries

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Vanderpump Rules

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

Wagon Wheels

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

X-Files

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 31, 2021)

Young at Heart

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Z Nation

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2022)

Antiques Roadshow

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Big Little Lies.

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2022)

Crown Court

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2022)

Dragnet

E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2022)

*Entertainment Tonight 

F*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2022)

For the Love of Ada

G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 7, 2022)

*Good ole days

H*


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Home and away

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Iron Chef

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2022)

King of the Hill

L


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Law and Order SVU

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

MacGyver

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Night Court

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Our House

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 1, 2022)

Panorama 

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Quantum leap

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 4, 2022)

Rumpole of the Bailey

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

SNL

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2022)

Take the High Road

U


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

Undercover  Boss

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Vanderpump Rules

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Welcome Back Kotter

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

X-Factor

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Young and the Restless

Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Z- Nation

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2022)

All in the family

B


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Barney Miller

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

CSI

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Dark Shadows

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Earth 2


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Family Feud

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2022)

Gigi

H


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2022)

Happy Days

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

I ❤ Lucy

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 25, 2022)

Kojak

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

La Femme Nikita

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Madam Secretary

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Orange is the new black

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Pimp My Ride

Q


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 6, 2022)

Quincy

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

RuPaul's Drag Race

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2022)

Sesame Street

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

The Twilight Zone (do do do do ...)

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

United States of Tara

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

VEEP

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

Walking Dead

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

X-Factor

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Young & the Restless

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2022)

Z Cars

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2022)

Another World

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2022)

Breaking Bad

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2022)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Dancing With The Stars

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Emergency

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

_*Falcon Crest

G*_


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Game of Thrones

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Hannah Montana

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

In Plain Sight

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Jackanory

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Keeping Up with the Kardashians

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Law & Order: SVU

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Mork and Mindy

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

One Day At A Time

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Pie in the Sky

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

_Queer Eye

R_


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

RuPaul's Drag Race

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Saved by the Bell

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 7, 2022)

Terry and June

U


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

United States of Tara

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

_Vera

W_


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Water Rats

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

X Files

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 26, 2022)

Young at Heart

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Z Nation

A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2022)

*All in The Family

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2022)

Big Brother

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

C.S.I.

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Dallas

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2022)

Eastenders

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Friends

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Grey's Anatomy

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 29, 2022)

House

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Inbetweeners

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Kojak

L


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2022)

Law and Order


M


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2022)

*Magnum P.I.

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2022)

N.Y.P.D.

O


----------



## Mary1949 (May 12, 2022)

Open All Hours

P


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Party of Five

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2022)

Quincy M.E.

R


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

RuPaul's Drag Race

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Star Trek

T


----------



## Mary1949 (May 20, 2022)

Take the High Road

U


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Vanderpump Rules

W


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Water Rats

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

X Files

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Yellowstone

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2022)

Zorro

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2022)

*All In The Family

B*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Behind mansion walls

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2022)

Coronation Street

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

*Dawson's Creek

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

E.R.

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 14, 2022)

Father Ted

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Gunsmoke

H


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Home and Away

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Inside Edition

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

J.A.G.

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Kevin  Can  Wait

L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2022)

Leave it  2beaver

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

My Favorite Martian

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Neighbours

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Odd Couple

P*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2022)

Punky Brewster

Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Quantum leap

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)

Ren and Stimpy

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2022)

Sesame Street

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2022)

two and half men

u


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2022)

Vega$

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Water Rats

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2022)

Z Cars

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

American Dad

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

Blue Bloods

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Charmed

D


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Dateline

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Early Today

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Friends

G


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Good Times

H


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Have you been served

I


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Inspector Gadget

J


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Jeopardy

K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2022)

Kate plus Eight

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Law and Order

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2022)

Mork and Mindy

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

NCIS

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

Our Miss Brooks

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Party of Five

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2022)

Quincy


R


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2022)

Red Rock

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

Sons of Anarchy

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Three's Company

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)

_Virgin River

W_


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2022)

Watch With Mother

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2022)

*X-Files

Y/Z*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes Minister

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2022)

*Zookeeper

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2022)

All My Children

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Babylon 5

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 17, 2022)

Charlie's Angels

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 17, 2022)

Dawsons Creek


E


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Everybody Loves Raymond

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

*Father Knows Best

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2022)

Grace and Favour

H


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Home and away

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

I Dream of Jeannie

J


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Judge Judy

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2022)

Keeping Up Appearances

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Law and Order

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2022)

Minder

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2022)

Open All Hours

P


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Police-Interceptors

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2022)

Robin's Nest

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Sex and the city

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2022)

Take the High Road

U


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2022)

*Ugly Betty

V*


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Vikings

W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2022)

*Walking Dead

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

X-Men

Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2022)

Young at Heart

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Zak Tales

A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)

Alf

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2022)

Boston Legal

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

C.S.I.

D


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)

Death Valley

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2022)

Everybody Loves Raymond

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Father Knows Best

G*


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Get Smart

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Highway to Hell!

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 3, 2022)

Inside Man

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

J.A.G.

K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2022)

*Kevin Can Wait

L*


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Law & Order SVU

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2022)

My Family

N


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2022)

NewsRadio

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Outer Banks

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Party of Five

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2022)

Queer Eye

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2022)

RuPaul's Drag Race

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Skins

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Truth or Consequences

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2022)

Veep

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Water rats

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 20, 2022)

Young at Heart

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Zombie Loan

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

American Horror Story

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2022)

Birds of a Feather

C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Cheers!

D*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 23, 2022)

Death Valley

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

ER Emergency

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*F Troop

G*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2022)

Gutfield 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2022)

Hannah Montana

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2022)

*I Love Lucy

J*


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

J.A.G.

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

King of the Hill

L


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 4, 2022)

Lavern and Shirley

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

M.A.S.H.

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Night Court

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

O.C.

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2022)

Peter Kay's Stand-up Comedy Shuffle

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Quantum Leap

R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Red Skelton

S*


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Sanctuary

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

Third Rock From The Sun

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Ugly Betty

V


----------



## Ceege (Nov 26, 2022)

"V"
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1307824/

W


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

X Files

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Yes, Minister

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Z Cars

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

A Current Affair

B


----------



## Ceege (Dec 2, 2022)

Barney Miller

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

C.S.I.

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)

Dragnet

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2022)

*Ellen

F*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)

Father knows best

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Get Smart

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Have Gun, Will Travel

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

I Dream of Jeannie

J


----------



## Ceege (Dec 8, 2022)

Just Shoot Me

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Kath & Kim

L


----------



## Ceege (Dec 12, 2022)

Life With Father

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Maverick

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

N.C.I.S.

O


----------



## Ceege (Dec 15, 2022)

O'Hara, U.S. Treasury

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Prison Break

Q


----------



## Ceege (Dec 22, 2022)

Quick Draw McGraw

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Saturday Night Live

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Third Watch

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

University Challenge

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Veronicas Closet

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2022)

Watch With Mother

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

X-Files

Y/Z


----------



## Ceege (Dec 30, 2022)

Young and the Restless

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Zak Tales

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Arthur

B


----------



## Ceege (Jan 1, 2023)

Baywatch

C


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

*C.S.I.

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

Dragnet

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2023)

*Ellen

F*


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Family Guy

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2023)

Gimme, Gimme, Gimme

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Home and Away

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)

I Dream of Jeannie

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2023)

Just a Minute

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2023)

King of the hill

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 10:16 AM)

LAPD

M


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 12:55 PM)

M.A.S.H.

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sunday at 1:46 PM)

*New Girl

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Monday at 7:14 AM)

On the Buses

P


----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:44 PM)

Party of five

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Tuesday at 6:32 AM)

Question Time

R


----------



## Tish (Tuesday at 8:21 PM)

Rome

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Wednesday at 8:51 AM)

Sesame Street

T


----------



## tinytn (Wednesday at 12:39 PM)

To Tell the Truth

U


----------



## Tish (Wednesday at 1:30 PM)

Ugly Betty

V


----------

